

GitHub passes 2M repos, 1M projects - kneath
https://github.com/blog/841-those-are-some-big-numbers

======
melling
Wow, Ruby keeps making noise. It seems to have gone over the tipping point in
the past couple of years, into general acceptance.

~~~
teej
Keep in mind this chart isn't a reflection of general language popularity. The
Github founders are well known Rubyists - that alone helped influence Git &
Github's popularity in the Ruby community.

~~~
naz
Also mercurial is more popular with the Python community so they are
underrepresented.

~~~
kneath
Judging by the numbers, the Python community as a whole vastly prefers Git.
Check the total # of projects at BitBucket vs # of _Python_ projects on GitHub
for example.

Edit: No idea why this is getting downvoted. I'm just saying look at the
numbers — 77,000 Python projects on GitHub vs. 53,000 public projects on
BitBucket. You can disagree with other Python devs using Git, but the numbers
are there.

~~~
shykes
This number can be deceiving. We are a 100% mercurial shop, yet all our repos
are mirrored on github with hg-git. All this without ever having to deal with
git.

~~~
windsurfer
Why do you mirror to github and not bitbucket?

~~~
true_religion
The github web interface is lightyears ahead of bitbucket's or any other
sites. So even if you are choosing to use mercurial or god-forbid CVS, its
best to mirror to github for public sharing.

~~~
shykes
Bitbucket is in fact our _primary_ code hosting service. We use github as a
mirror of that.

We mirror to github for the social and discovery benefits. The UI has very
little to do with it as far as I'm concerned.

~~~
true_religion
I prefer projects on Github because of the superior UI. Github positions the
code front-and-center, and makes it very easy to browse through it online
without having to download the entire file.

Additionally, the front-page shows code up top and readme right below.

Bitbucket projects often show an empty wiki, or worse a useless "overview"
that just tells when the commits to the project occurred.

The social and discovery benefits of Github are _directly_ related to its UI
(or if you prefer, call it UX since its all encompassing).

------
brendoncrawford
I do wish there was a way to override github's automatic language detection
for a project. I have seen many projects mislabeled as one language when that
language was only used as some utility tool or test script.

------
bricestacey
The number of projects using javascript as the primary language seems odd. I
am not sure how they determine the primary language, but does anyone else
think it may be skewed (larger) since many projects host their javascript
libraries and often in both minimized and dev formats?

~~~
kneath
We ignore libraries.

People consistently underestimate how much Javascript they're writing. Most
modern web apps are (rightfully!) Javascript projects.

~~~
andrewvc
I've seen github count jquery other libs as javascript several times. There's
no real solution to this as far as I can tell, since JS libs just can't be
required like other libs.

------
tzs
I wonder how many are paid repositories?

~~~
melling
I pay my $12/month. I used to keep my git repos on another server but it's
less effort, easier to share, and easier to access from github. pg should
create a field for github/repo in our profiles. Here's my acct:
<https://github.com/melling>

~~~
davidw
> pg should create a field for github/repo in our profiles.

He did - there's a big textarea where you can put that and whatever else you
want.

~~~
mike-cardwell
Exactly. I got bored one day and stuck all this in my about field:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=mike-cardwell>

